# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 27



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Chopin
Nocturnes Op. 15.
Maurizio Pollini, piano

Also good, I think I prefer No. 2.

Haydn
String Quartet No. 43
Emerson Quartet

Another good quartet from Haydn. Not a "joke" finish, but still a fairly quiet one.

Vivaldi
Four Seasons: Autumn
Simon Standage, violin
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, conductor

The fast movements are familiar to me, the middle movement less so. Interesting that the middle doesn't really have a solo violin part.


----------

